# SR20DE or SR16VE



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Right now, I am trying to make a big decision. Build up the SR20DE or get a SR16VE. I like the turbo, but throttle resopnse of nomally aspirated engine is very important for me. I need your serious opinion here. If you were in my position, which engine would you choose? SR20DE has more low end torque than SR16VE, but less high end. If I get an SR20DE, I am planning to change cams (JWT S3 or similar) and get basic head work done. 
However, SR16VE got excellent high end, but low end torque won't be much better than GA16DE. I am guessing the SR16VE engine is a lot like Honda's B16. I know a lot of SE-Rs with bolt on mods are killing Civic Si out there so SR16VE might be the same. I'm not into killing other cars or extreme power/speed, so I want whichever makes me happier. SR20DE will be cheaper, but but after doing the cams, etc SR16VE will be about the same price. More low end torque? or High end power? Believe me or not, it's a tough decision to make.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Well, if you're going to be doing lots of city driving with the new engine, you'll want the one with more low-end torque. Even then though, I'd still get the sr16ve(it's rarer don't you know)


----------



## simphmerj (Jul 30, 2002)

why not get the best of both worlds (sr20ve)?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

simphmerj said:


> *why not get the best of both worlds (sr20ve)? *


Good question. That's the engine I really want if I can get it, but that thing is so expensive.

I think I will just get the SR20DE (more torque) and build more power. Like I mentioned I'm not into extreme power and I know this will make me a lot happier than my GA16.

thanks for your imput


----------



## DOHCslide (Aug 18, 2002)

i was thinking about building an N/A drag car and after weighing my options i think im going to build the sr20de. 1) initial cost of motor, i have 3 de motors sitting in my garage.2) most serious honda drag racers are going withthe v-tec killer cams that due away with the v-tec function of their motors and run one huge set of cam lobes. 3) the aftermarket for the sr20de in the states is pretty respectable where as even findnginfo on the ve is ;like pulling teeth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

as an owner of the sr16ve i would go the way of sr20de, main reason is aftermarket parts (or lack of) and i definately agree with the more low end torque from the sr20, a friend of mine has a sr20de in his heavier s14 silvia (i think 240sx up your way) and he beats me off the line no probs and i have trouble getting him at the end


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Final Decision*



shortz said:


> *as an owner of the sr16ve i would go the way of sr20de, main reason is aftermarket parts (or lack of) and i definately agree with the more low end torque from the sr20, a friend of mine has a sr20de in his heavier s14 silvia (i think 240sx up your way) and he beats me off the line no probs and i have trouble getting him at the end *


I made my final decision. It's the SR20DE. I actually found one and ordered it last week. One of the biggest reason why I was not satisified with GA16 motor was its poor "torque". High end power of VVL motor would be great, but I have to have some torque for daily driving. Engine should come in later this week or early next week. I am pretty excited. Thanks for your help making my decision!!


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I think you should buy my engine. It is in good shape. Oh wait, you already bought it.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *I think you should buy my engine. It is in good shape. Oh wait, you already bought it. *


 hehehehehe...


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

you just bought something?
I was going to suggest you try to source an Autech SR20.
It has the best of both worlds like the SR20VE and is only a fraction of the price. I've bought one for AU$450 which I think is about US$335. Shipping would have been your biggest expense.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 20ve is better than the 16ve any day.

here's what you should get:

sr20ve 
Hotshot Gen6 header
(when they come out) JWT VE cams
3" cat back exhaust
JWT VE ECU
and of course a CAI.

You'll make easily over 200whp with all that. Probably in the range of 220whp.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the 20ve is better than the 16ve any day.
> 
> here's what you should get:
> 
> ...


^^Thats crazy bad ass for N/A


----------



## Sirikool (Apr 2, 2004)

always nice to see something unique


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I think this thread is a little old guys


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I think this thread is a little old guys


 

I don't even have that 200sx anymore. LOL I bought the SR20DE and I was super happy until the day I got rid of my 200sx.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

then closed it shall be


----------

